# Looking for bulk jig heads ?



## steelwaters (Oct 28, 2006)

Looking to buy bulk jig heads . I have looked at all of the local stores in hopes finding bulk jig heads to make my own feathered jigs . I only seem to find one style that is not much good for making jigs , I am looking for smaller unpainted jigs with a longer shank . I already tried gander mtn , dicks, Kames . Anyone know where one can find these ??? Thanks and good fishin"


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

do a search under my name and u should find a couple of sites. also e-bay can somtimes offer great deals.


----------



## treefrog (Sep 15, 2005)

heres where i get mine,

http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/roundhead-jigs-painted/


http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/ice-jigs/315418.aspx


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

The link treefrog showed is good. I get mine from Cabelas. They aren't that expensive and are pretty strong.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Best jigs out there.

http://www.ohioprolure.com/tube_jig.htm

I buy the ball jig heads in bulk to powdercoat and use for walleyes. 1/16 is the smallest they go. If you're looking for crappie jigs these won't work but walleyes they can't be beat.


----------



## camshaft (Apr 14, 2004)

www.palures.com is a sight where GobyoneGnoby and myself used to get all of our jigs from.


----------

